# Rust-free brass pins



## pumperitha

Hola, quien podría ayudarme con la traducción de este párrafo completo por favor, ya que no lo entiendo. 


"Rust-free brass pins used in wool making were an early and a very important product, as was the manufacture of gold-colored decorative products" 

Muchas gracias


----------



## eumenes

Tampoco entendí bien la frase, pero tal vez esto pueda ayudarte — puesto que tienes el contexto.

wool making = _esquila (__proceso_ de extracción de la _lana_ de la oveja)

an early and very important = uno de los primeros y más importantes

Saludos


----------



## Gabriel

Las clavijas / los pernos de bronce libre de óxido...

No estoy seguro si el "rust-free" (libre de óxido) hace referencia a que los pernos no estaban oxidados o a que estaban hecho de un tipo de bronce libre de óxido.


----------



## phantom2007

Las clavijas son inoxidables porque están hechas en bronce. Todos los bronces y latones no se oxidan.


----------



## Mastoc

phantom2007 said:


> Las clavijas son inoxidables porque están hechas en bronce. Todos los bronces y latones no se oxidan.



Todos los metales y aleaciones se oxidan, incluyendo el bronce, el latón, el oro y también el acero inoxidable.


----------



## Gabriel

phantom2007 said:


> Las clavijas son inoxidables porque están hechas en bronce. Todos los bronces y latones no se oxidan.


Estoy de acuerdo, parcialmente.
Pero yo creo que si deseaban decir "inoxidable" habrían dicho "stainless".


----------



## Gabriel

Mastoc said:


> Todos los metales y aleaciones se oxidan, incluyendo el bronce, el latón, el oro y también el acero inoxidable.


Técnicamente correcto. Es más, yo diría que casi cualquier elemento o compuesto se oxida (es decir, se combina químicamente con el oxígeno) en condiciones apropaidas. Pero en la práctica, muchos de ellos se pueden considerar inoxidables (incluyendo algunos aceros inoxidables).


----------



## phantom2007

"Todos los metales y aleaciones se oxidan, incluyendo el bronce, el latón, el oro y también el acero inoxidable."

Vamos a ver, los bronces y latones, el aluminio, el acero inoxidable y muchos otros metales y aleaciones  se consideran inoxidables  porque una vez que han desarrollado una capa protectora práctimente invisible en su superficie, el proceso de oxidación se detiene y no progresa.

 Por eso se les dice "inoxidables" (y también, como en Inglés y Alemán) "rust-free" y "Rostfrei". Para mi ambos son equivalentes.

 Los químicos y puristas podrán objetar, pero  ése es el nombre que se les da en la industria y no creo que ese uso se vaya a cambiar por esa razón. 

A efectos prácticos las palabras "inoxidable", o "rust-free", rostfrei (Alemán), Inox/Inoxydable (Francés) dan muy claramente el concepto al usuario medio y es usada en los otros idiomas que conozco.


----------



## Mastoc

phantom2007 said:


> Las clavijas son inoxidables porque están hechas en bronce. Todos los bronces y latones no se oxidan.





phantom2007 said:


> Los químicos y puristas podrán objetar, pero  ése es el nombre que se les da en la industria y no creo que ese uso se vaya a cambiar por esa razón.



No soy químico ni purista, solamente quise indicar que es erróneo decir que el bronce y el latón no se oxidan.
Por otra parte, en la industria al bronce y al latón no les llama inoxidables, se los designa genéricamente como no-ferrosos.


----------



## phantom2007

Es una observación a tener en cuenta. Aunque "no ferroso" no me parece una expresión usual para el contexto que imagino al párrafo (es demasiado ténico) y tampoco da la idea de que es un material que (a efectos prácticos) no se oxida. Para evitar la duda con "inoxidable" propongo entonces esta alternativa (aunque técnicamente no sea totalmente cierta, solo a efectos prácticos:

"Rust-free brass  pins used in wool making were an early and a very important product, as  was the manufacture of gold-colored decorative products" 

"Las clavijas de bronce, un material  que no se oxida, para uso en la esquila fueron un primer e importante producto, así como lo fueron la manufactura de objetos decorativos dorados" 

Confieso que no estoy muy seguro de esquila -->"wool making" ni clavijas -->pins

Pero no encuentro mejores.


----------



## vicdark

Me parece que en español *esquila *es el corte del pelo de los animales, en este caso de la lana de las ovejas. Y eso en inglés es  _shearing.

_*esquilar**2**.*
(Del ant. _esquirar_, este del gót. tardío _*skiran,_ y este de _*skaíran_; cf. ingl. ant. y a. al. ant. _scëran_).
*1.* tr. Cortar el pelo, vellón o lana de los ganados y otros animales.
http://www.merriam-webster.com/spanish/esquila

En cambio _wool making, _que indica la consulta original, pienso que se refiere al proceso de elaboración de lana en forma de hilo o tejido.

http://library.thinkquest.org/C004179/wool.htm


----------



## phantom2007

En ese caso sería el "hilado de la lana"


----------



## vicdark

Al igual que phantom2007, tampoco estoy convencido que "clavijas" sea lo más adecuado para _pins _en este caso. Pienso que se refiere al proceso de escardado de la lana en el que se peina y separa la lana de buena calidad de la inferior. Como dice el parráfo adjunto, y se realiza usando máquinas con rodillos provistos de finas *púas.



*_The wool is then scoured with detergents to remove the yolkand such impurities as sand and dust. After the wool dries, it is carded. The carding process involves passing the wool through rollers that have thin wire teeth. The teeth untangle the fibers and arrange them into a flat sheet called a web. The web is then formed into narrow ropes known as silvers.

_https://www.google.com/search?num=1...9.2058.3j1j3j3.10.0...0.0...1ac.1.eYDvgaNEeA4_

_


----------



## rodelu2

El "rust" del original no se reifere a combinación con oxígeno o pérdida de electrones, sino a "herrumbre" que el hierro o acero la producen y no el bronce.


----------



## pumperitha

Gracias a todos los que respondieron, han sido de mucha ayuda.


----------

